# Lake Tahoe again.



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm headed to Tahoe again this weekend. I'll be there for a week. 
Hopefully the weather forecast is wrong and there won't be all those thunderstorms.

Staying in Squaw Valley. 

Will climb Donner again. 
Anybody else have some ride ideas? I'd like to leave from the hotel and not drive somewhere to start?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Brockway Pass*

Always one of my favorites. Ride from Squaw to Truckee, then through town to the airport and past Northstar. It's a big climb that will drop you down to the lake at King's Beach. Then you can return through Tahoe City following the river back to Squaw.

Boca Dam is a good ride as well from Squaw or you could head down the west shore to Homewood or down to Emerald Bay. A trip around the lake is nice as well, around 70 miles but the earlier you start the better. Cars can be a problem and it's best to ride outside the weekend.

Have fun, I'll be up there in Sept doing the same.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I rode up to Mt. Rose summit a few weeks back from Tahoe City. Could have just as easily done it from Squaw. Tough climb for me because of the elevation but the gradient is steady and not too steep and the pavement very good. I actually first rode out to Sand Harbor and then back.

Route I took here: 

Bike Ride Profile | to Mt. Rose Summit back to King's Beach near Tahoe City | Times and Records | Strava

Garmin added ten minutes to my time so the actual climb took me an hour. 

I am not a big fan of riding from Squaw to Truckee because of the crappy pavement.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

mcwenzel said:


> I rode up to Mt. Rose summit a few weeks back from Tahoe City. Could have just as easily done it from Squaw. Tough climb for me because of the elevation but the gradient is steady and not too steep and the pavement very good. I actually first rode out to Sand Harbor and then back.
> 
> Route I took here:
> 
> ...


Forgot about this one. Yes, it's an excellent climb with a wide shoulder, rare in Tahoe.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for the tips. 
If anyone else is here and wants to meet up for a ride, PM me.


----------



## sellsworth (Apr 6, 2006)

mcwenzel said:


> I rode up to Mt. Rose summit a few weeks back from Tahoe City. Could have just as easily done it from Squaw. Tough climb for me because of the elevation but the gradient is steady and not too steep and the pavement very good. I actually first rode out to Sand Harbor and then back.
> 
> Route I took here:
> 
> ...


There is LOTS of construction on Mt. Rose Highway right now (I work in Incline Village). I think that you can get though OK on a bike but be weary.


----------

